# Bachforelle mit Würmern !



## GagGag (7. August 2005)

Hallo

Als ich heute voll stolz meine erste Bachforelle gefangen habe, wurde ich beim Ausnehmen des Fisches enttäuscht. Der Fisch war unterhalb seiner Innereien voll mit so einer Art Würmer. Kann mir jemand sagen was das für Würmer sind ! Den Fisch habe ich entsorgt. Zum besseren Verständnis habe ich noch ein Bild beigefügt. Schade das meine erste Bachforelle im Müll enden musste.




Bin um jeglichen Tipp dankbar ! 
Danke GagGag #d


----------



## Volker2809 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Bachforelle mit Würmern !*

Du meintest aber hoffentlich nicht die Pylorusanhänge der Forelle??? Die sind Bestandteil des Darmes und keine Würmer! Schade um den Fisch!!!


----------



## Fumetsu (8. August 2005)

*AW: Bachforelle mit Würmern !*

Hallo GagGag,
schau doch mal hier: Koennten das nicht wirklich die Pylorusanhänge Deiner (kleinen) Bachforelle sein?

http://www.suz-mitte.de/naturforscher/forscher_fisch_innere_organe.htm


----------



## The_Duke (8. August 2005)

*AW: Bachforelle mit Würmern !*

Schade....hast zwar deine erste Bachforelle gefangen, aber in den Genuss
diese auch zu essen biste nich gekommen.
Das was du als Würmer angesehen hast sind tatsächlich und eindeutig die
_Pylorusanhänge_ genannten blinddarmartigen Fortsätze des Forellendarms.
Viele unerfahrene Angler bzw. Jungangler verwechseln diese fälschlicherweise mit einem Bandwurmbefall.
Übrigens...im Prüfungsfragenkatalog der Sportfischerprüfung wird sogar in einer Frage
nach diesen seltsamen Anhängen gefragt...


----------



## GagGag (8. August 2005)

*AW: Bachforelle mit Würmern !*

Ich IDOIT !

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe, obwohl meine Fischerprüfung erst 1,5 Jahre her ist kannte ich die _Pylorusanhänge _nur vom erzählen. Hatte noch nie ein Bild davon gesehn, geschweige in "Natura". Da ich gestern nur im Lehrbuch bei Fischkrankheiten gesucht hatte, ist mir das entgangen. 

Ich hoffe dennoch das meine "Doofheit" andere Angler vor gleichen Fehlern schützt. 

Schade um den tollen Fisch! Aber nur aus Fehlern lernt man.

Vielen Dank !

Gruß GagGag


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Bachforelle mit Würmern !*

Oha, ich mußte grade lachen........|supergri 

Nicht weil Du die Forelle weggeworfen hast, sondern weil ich im Mai eine 40er erwischt hab, die genauso aussah. Ich habe versucht Bilder zu machen, aber die Kamera stand auf Panorama und so war das ein Satz mit X ....
Nun ja, nach einem Monat in der Truhe habe ich sie gebraten und gegessen, mit einem etwas komischen Gefühl...|rolleyes 

Aber jetzt bin ich ja schlauer....:q :q :q 

Gruß by Andy


----------



## Fumetsu (8. August 2005)

*AW: Bachforelle mit Würmern !*

Hallo GagGag,
wir haben hier in Bayern, um zur Fischerpruefung zugelassen zu werden, zwei Forellen ausnehmen muessen. Da haben wir die Bekanntschaft der Pylorusanhänge machen dürfen.

Bei der nächsten Forelle weisst Du's ;-)


----------



## looser09 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bachforelle mit Würmern !*

thx hab zwar schon en paar bachforellen gefangen ist mir aber nie aufgefallen
vielleicht hätte ich den Fehler noch gemacht


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bachforelle mit Würmern !*

Mal ganz davon abgesehen - selbst wenn es Würmer gewesen wären...
Nach dem Durchgaren des Fisches, besteht keine Gefahr für den menschlichen Organismus mehr. 








Einzig vielleicht für den männlichen Organismus, wenn man einen solchen Fisch mit Würmern dem weiblichen vorsetzt.  |supergri


----------



## Boendall (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bachforelle mit Würmern !*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen - selbst wenn es Würmer gewesen wären...
> Nach dem Durchgaren des Fisches, besteht keine Gefahr für den menschlichen Organismus mehr.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Naja aber spätestens HIER ist meine Grenze erreicht, egal ob die Würmer durchgegart dem menschlichen Organismus nichts mehr anhaben. Ich wüsste von dem Wurmbefall und würde keinen Bissen mehr runterbringen:v. Auch wenn ich noch so gerne Fisch esse.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bachforelle mit Würmern !*

Das bleibt letztlich natürlich jedem selbst überlassen.
I.d.R. ist es aber so, dass die Würmer (diverse Arten) den Bauchraum eines Fisches befallen - im Fleisch selbst ist meist nichts drin, wenn man den Fisch direkt ausnimmt.

@ Boendall: Dann fahr lieber nie zum Lumb-Angeln nach Norwegen! |rolleyes


----------

